# May 17th Slot Show Parsippany, NJ



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Guys,
The next Parsippany show will be on May 17th at the PAL building on Baldwin Rd. from 9am to 2pm.

Always a great show with a lot of vendors and just off I-80 and US 46. Hope to see you there.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump....


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you have contact info to get a table?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

T-Jetracer, PM sent for Pete's contact info.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Maybe I can go before the Dean Friedman show at the Turning Point over by the Tappan Zee Bridge.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to work, so probably won't make it (unless I call out sick, cough, cough)


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Updates? Were there any track layouts similar to the November show???


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No!............. No tracks. I thought it was a light turnout.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The November show had a digital 1/32nd & an HO routed sectional track.


----------

